
Show HN: Automatic cloud-free logins via Bluetooth connection with phone - schreik
https://blog.keyreel.io/2018/05/why-most-people-dont-use-password.html
======
konaraddi
Woah, this sounds very convenient! The idea of seamlessly logging seems to be
where we're heading and I think it'd help with guarding against phishing
attempts because of the auto-fill.

> While they’re a necessary measure we take keep valuable information safe
> online, passwords also act as “speed bumps” disrupting the flow of the
> online experience

Yeah this seems spot on

~~~
schreik
Thanks, we use it every day, and it works really smoothly. Here’s a link
showing it in action: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1m92E9g-1wR_LsNYs-
kjzHoFMZoN...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1m92E9g-1wR_LsNYs-
kjzHoFMZoNs8-YP/view?usp=sharing)

